# Dwayne Johnson as... Lobo?



## soundgardener75 (Sep 10, 2012)

Dwayne Johnson: I Will Play Lobo

Dwayne Johnson has confirmed he will star as bounty hunter Lobo in a new movie about the comic book alien.
It was reported last month that Journey 2: The Mysterious Island director Brad Peyton was planning a film adaptation of the DC Comic series about the psychopathic creature and it was rumoured he would team up again with the former wrestler for the project.

Dwayne - known to wrestling fans as The Rock - has tweeted: "Rumours of me possibly playing LOBO are true. Joel Silver and Brad Peyton working on it now. That could be fun.."

Lobo is a seven foot, dreadlocked, alien bounty hunter with a penchant for goth make-up and cigars. He wields weapons on chains and rides a space bike and was created in 1983 by Keith Giffin and Roger Slifer, who intended him to be a satire of excessively violent Marvel comic book characters such Wolverine and The Punisher.

Many missed the joke, however, and the crazy alien became an icon of cartoon violence in the 1990s.

Joel Silver and Akiva Goldsman are producing the film for Warner Bros.

Guy Ritchie was previously attached to direct the film when the screenplay was written by Fantastic 4: Rise Of The Silver Surfer's Don Payne, and reportedly followed Lobo on earth, helping a young girl defend her town.

---------

Thoughts?

I think it's interesting that they casted him. We'll see how this goes.


----------



## soliloquy (Sep 10, 2012)

so long as its not pg13, i'm happy. 

though that was reported a while ago, and the rock expanded on that tweet of his, saying 'the rumors are true, in the sense that we are in the talks. nothing concrete yet'.

i think even before an actor is to be selected, they need to write the screen play for it...



as for my thoughts on lobo...well, lobo is a villain. and as cool as the idea of having a movie based on a villain, i dont think it would play out too well on the screen. i mean think about it, movies usually have a good guy and a bad guy. lobo is a bad guy. having a movie on just a good guy works as you can put depth behind him (super man and his dual life for example.) however, a bad guy on his own?

though, if they do decide to make the justice league movie, then having lobo in one of those movies as a side character would make sense. on his own, not so much...


----------



## soundgardener75 (Sep 10, 2012)

soliloquy said:


> so long as its not pg13, i'm happy.
> 
> though that was reported a while ago, and the rock expanded on that tweet of his, saying 'the rumors are true, in the sense that we are in the talks. nothing concrete yet'.
> 
> ...



Great point there!

Hey, at least Michael Bay didn't get a hold of it.


----------



## soliloquy (Sep 11, 2012)

soundgardener75 said:


> Great point there!
> 
> Hey, at least Michael Bay didn't get a hold of it.


you mean: 
                   

boom


----------



## Xaios (Sep 11, 2012)

I just don't see it. Odd as it may sound, Dwayne Johnson is just too well spoken to play Lobo in my perception. I simply can't picture him as the down and dirty type that Lobo is. I would imagine Lobo being played by someone like Mickey Rourke.


----------



## MFB (Sep 11, 2012)

Xaios said:


> I just don't see it. Odd as it may sound, Dwayne Johnson is just too well spoken to play Lobo in my perception. I simply can't picture him as the down and dirty type that Lobo is. I would imagine Lobo being played by someone like Mickey Rourke.



But then Lobo wouldn't be spoken at all, he'd be all mumbles and chuckles


----------



## Randy (Sep 11, 2012)

*Bastich!*


----------



## poisonelvis (Sep 11, 2012)

The Lobo ParaMilitary Christmas Special - YouTube
I can't see the rock playing this guy,sorry,they need to find a guy like this.


----------



## poisonelvis (Sep 11, 2012)

lobo is a biker!!!


----------



## synrgy (Sep 11, 2012)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/3115561-post7.html <-- Kinda sorta beat you to this one. 

I love his wrestling persona, but I don't think his wrestling-related charisma translates very well at all to other outlets. Also, I'm worried that he'll refuse to 'dirty-up' as much as I personally think the role should demand. 

Not to mention, the visual elements of the character: I have a hard time imagining Lobo without long hair, and I have an _even harder_ time imagining Rock _with_ it.


----------



## flexkill (Sep 11, 2012)

at first glance I thought the thread title read, Dwayne Johnson as Bozo". I was like, finally a role he can sink his teeth in too.


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 11, 2012)

soliloquy said:


> you mean:
> 
> 
> boom



Pictured: Michael Bay's Keyboard


----------



## CannibalKiller (Sep 18, 2012)

Oh God, anyone but Rocky.


----------



## danger5oh (Sep 22, 2012)

That Michael Bay keyboard made me pee a little.


----------

